
Ask HN: Any info on dell scam support calls - davismwfl
Just wondering if anyone knew anything about the scam support calls supposedly coming from Dell.  My son just had one and before I caught it he felt it was legit and allowed the person remote access to his laptop.  The person had all his details, phone number, name, machine model, service tag etc.  So he didn&#x27;t think about why would Dell be calling out of the blue, we&#x27;ve now had that discussion.<p>I shut down the network the second I heard the remote session (about 5 minutes into it sadly) and then have scanned every machine and changed all our network creds, router config etc.  Nothing shows up on the machines as infected and no rootkits etc were found.  Any ideas on what this scam is?  Does Dell have a massive security leak or data breach and they aren&#x27;t discussing it or did I just miss it?<p>Anything else I should do to try and make sure nothing is compromised?  Right now I still have his computers off the network.
======
davismwfl
Well, for anyone that reads this. Talking to Dell they claim everything is
secure and no data has been compromised. I just don't believe it, the scammer
called our unlisted phone number and had all the machine and our personal
details that we had given to Dell for a prior support call. So either Dell has
people in India stealing customer data and using it to scam people or Dell has
leaked/lost customer data and isn't being honest about it. Either way
something isn't right.

I'll give Dell credit for quickly responding to me, but telling me that
everything is secure and I need to file a complaint with the FTC just doesn't
cut it.

